# bench press



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Thinking of ditching pressing. Seem to get better results from flyes. Plus When I press I seem to get more wrkout in the front detloid. Arms are long so tried bending elbows more but still feels the same. Getting the squeeze right. feeling the pain in the chest day after but not much growth happening. What ya think?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Switch to slight incline db press's for a bit, you'll love them.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

decline press


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Switch to slight incline db press's for a bit, you'll love them.


Still dont feel right. My chest routine was

decline db press

incline db press

overhead press

flyes

press ups

Going to switch to...

decline flye

incline flye

overhead press

press ups

??????


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Flys won't build mass, you need at least one pushing exercise for chest.

Your form may not be right on the previous exercises, you tried flat db press? Weighted leaning dips target the chest well too!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah form is fine mate. I spend a day doing weighted pull ups and dips at the park. One pushing exercise? Press ups


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think push ups is gonna build a lot of mass compared to benching heavy weight for 8-10 reps, as you'll probably do 60+ push ups in one go. Try a hammer strength machine, i find they isolate the chest rather well if your struggling to get the feel for it on the bench.


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

More from flyes? I'm sorry to say, but then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Saffaboy said:


> More from flyes? I'm sorry to say, but then you are doing it wrong.


I just said I feel it more from flyes.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^as Paul said push ups won't cut it mate. You need to overload your body.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Since i did my rotator cuff in a while back ive ditched heavy wide ish grip bench. i just do flat,incline and decline DB press, and close grip bench after it to fry my chest  seems to still be hitting chest hard


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

ok cool. How about this then?

decline bb press

incline db press

flyes

overhead press


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Bench is one of the better exercises mate, maybe work your delts a bit more to strengthen them up then you will feel it more in the chest? If your feeling it more on front delts maybe they are lagging a bit so chest isnt getting hit hard enough due to delts not keeping up? Just a thaught


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bench is the king of exercises..... hit the decline heavy if you can do 6 reps theres not enough weight on the bar


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Start with incline flys , follow with inclibe bench or dbell and drop the decline. I find that the range of movement on decline is so small. Do you lock out your arms whilst pressing?


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

babyshins said:


> Start with incline flys , follow with inclibe bench or dbell and drop the decline. I find that the range of movement on decline is so small. Do you lock out your arms whilst pressing?


Why would you start with a lightweighted isolation when it will do nothing more than hamper the compounds afterwards?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Saffaboy said:


> Why would you start with a lightweighted isolation when it will do nothing more than hamper the compounds afterwards?


Probs meant to Pre-exhaust the muscle? Stretch it out a bit and get the blood pumping.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I usually just squeeze and stretch between sets. I do 3 sets of heavy no warm ups


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I was reading an artical to do with bench press and front deltoids. It was saying once the bar goes past a certain point all the pressure goes on your front delts thats why you feel sore in that area the next day. Try not bringing the bar all the way down and doing it. I tried and I noticed that it did help. The artical was on bodybuilding.com I cant recall who wrote it off the top of my head.

Hope that helps


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You need to flare your elbows out more and you'll use more chest.

Keeping them in too close to your body will use your front delts and triceps.

If you're not doing dips then you're missing out on one of the best chest builders out there. The range of movement is huge and you get a really good stretch.

If I were you I'd just ditch flat bench and stick with flat db bench. My chest has sen the most growth in a long time since ditching bench and doing heavy weighted dips (5 reps) and flat db bench (8-10 reps).


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

stick to db incline presses and go deep you really shudent have a problem maybe you might respond better to a hammer strength machine so your body is forced to do the correct movement


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

trail and error dude


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I would read this:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/training/bench-press-technique.html

It'll help you feel the exercise more in the chest.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

From the sounds of things you aren't doing it right. How are you doing it? Are your elbows flared? or close to your sides? Are you pushing up and back or just straight up? forget the decline **** and stick with flat and incline.

Please answer all of these.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> From the sounds of things you aren't doing it right. How are you doing it? Are your elbows flared? or close to your sides? Are you pushing up and back or just straight up? forget the decline **** and stick with flat and incline.
> 
> Please answer all of these.


Would agree if done correctly that anyone should have success with the movement. I really like decline press though, much less stress on the shoulder capsule.


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Saffaboy said:


> Why would you start with a lightweighted isolation when it will do nothing more than hamper the compounds afterwards?


Like C.Hill said... to pre-exhaust! I also totally disagree with what you said with regards to it haveing a neg effect on the following exerises.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Do dumbbell press, but turn your hands so that they are this angle: / \ instead of - -

if you get me haha, this puts more emphasis on your chest and off your shoulders


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> Do dumbbell press, but turn your hands so that they are this angle: / \ instead of - -
> 
> if you get me haha, this puts more emphasis on your chest and off your shoulders


I get ya,and i do this.....And i keep progressing


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

babyshins said:


> Like C.Hill said... to pre-exhaust! I also totally disagree with what you said with regards to it haveing a neg effect on the following exerises.


Yeah lately I've been doing 2x15 flat flys at start of chest session and I'm finding it really helps development, actually made me stronger when lifting too? Or could be the winny kicking in lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i have the same issue with the long arms. elevated press ups with both hands and feet smash my chest up. decline bench over DB is great. With incline i stick to DB`s


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I do both, decline I have elbows close to body and incline away from body. I full rom just go a little above the chest and high enough to get the squeeze. Without locking elbows obv


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try uppin ur weights then =p


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Well yesterday I upped the weight, changed arms to / \ elbows out more to the side and I actually feel sore today. Really happy about it. No pain in delts This is what I did

Flat db warm up 10 light then 3x5 heavy (only just managed to complete 3 sets of 5)

incline....same again

flyes flat 2x5 incline 2x5 heavy

overhead press warm up 3x5 heavy

overhead tri extention 1x10 2x5 heavy

skull crusher 1x10 2x5 heavy

Cheers for the info lads


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Well yesterday I upped the weight, changed arms to / \ elbows out more to the side and I actually feel sore today. Really happy about it. No pain in delts This is what I did
> 
> Flat db warm up 10 light then 3x5 heavy (only just managed to complete 3 sets of 5)
> 
> ...


just my opinion but i think you would be better if you varied the rep range a bit.

doing every thing for 5 reps aint best (IMO)

try this and see how it feels:

Flat db warm up 10 light then 3x5 heavy (only just managed to complete 3 sets of 5)

incline....warm up then 3x8

flyes flat 2x12 incline 2x12

overhead press warm up 3x5

skull crusher 1x10 2x8

overhead tri extention 1x15 2x12

also - as others have said, stick some dips in there (maybe drop the flat flys?) -- they are good for both chest and tris and just do a couple of sets to failure


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> just my opinion but i think you would be better if you varied the rep range a bit.
> 
> doing every thing for 5 reps aint best (IMO)
> 
> ...


mmmm dunno. If I'm only managing to complete 3x5 heavy then surley thats ok? I mean 12 reps of a medium weight can be boooring. I do weighted dips on my bodyweight days. And flat flyes give me a good stretch. Tried lots of chest routines and this one has hit the right spots so I think I'l stick with it for now


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

two very distinct variations of bench pressing - powerlifting style where you begin with bar lowered to the nipple area, elbows tight in and a strong arch in your back, shoulder blades pinched together slightly... first stage of the lift you keep elbows in, then at about the half way point you flare your elbows out. This allows maximum use of the tris, pecs and delts and lets you lift heavier, but is not the best form to use if you are benching mostly for pec development rather than just general growth of the 'push' muscles with a slight emphasis on pecs.

To hit the pecs better, you should do the bodybuilding bench press variation. Set up is similar, but the back is arched slightly less and the shoulder blades pinched together slightly more, elbows out wide. Bar is lowered to the highest point that is comfortable over your chest, even over the neck is ok if that position is comfortable for your shoulders. ROM should not include lock out, stopping about three inches short. This variation allows use of a fair bit less weight, and you definitely shouldn't bounce at the bottom or do cheat reps, but hits the pecs much harder. Disadvantage is less triceps and front delt stimualtion.

Before ditching benching altogether I'd try the above way of benching for a couple of months - I used to think benching was rubbish (and still think that weighted dips are the real king of chest exercises), but since trying this technique out have changed my mind.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

If your front felts are sore after benching you need to change your technique. To take your front delts out of your bench you need to squeeze your shoulder blades together when lying down. This will take the emphasis off your front delts and place more on your chest. Try it and see how u get on!

You may also be trying to shift to much weight. You should be weight training and not weight lifting if trying to build a bigger chest. Worked for me. Dropped the weight and concentrated on the muscle shifting the weight. Tool a while to admit it!!!

It's true when they say to leave your ego at the front door!

Good luck


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dam Dtlv74 we must have been posting a reply at the same time regarding pinching shoulder blades together etc and u beat me to it and explained it more on depth etc what u described is exactly how I do it !!

My chest developed a lot better when ditching the powerlifting style bench. I dropped the weight and did a bb style bench and it had vastly improved my chest development and the weight I am shifting is still no where near what it was before but gettin better results thus so far. I also put this bb style down to correcting the chest muscle imbalance I had, right was bigger than left and I have nearly evened it out!

Also included Dips and getting good results

Excellent advice in your post!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I understand now I was hitting it with my elbows pretty much close in, arched back and bringing down to the nipple. Yesterday I hit the elbows wide out and brought down to upper chest. And the whole pec today is feeling great. Will stick with what I stated and see how goes


----------

